# Razr maxx or galaxy nexus?



## droidwalkey

So I have had the galaxy nexus since it came out, but I am very frustrated with its battery life. I love the development for it but I am seriously thinking about switching to the razr maxx, any feedback you guys can give me would be helpful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A1DR1K

I'd rather buy an extended battery than go to anything moto.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aerogriff

I actually traded my nexus for a RAZR maxx a few weeks back, its seriously the best move I made. I loved the development and the fact that its a nexus device, but the battery life killed me. Even though development isn't huge I'm using simplexrom which has a good bit of aosp in it and I can't tell the difference 
Plus when I go to sleep after heavy use I still have 50% battery left haha.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryannh

that ^, to a tee.


----------



## jeremycase00

Hell I traded my nexus for just a razr and some cash and its the best move I made. I do miss the development but what good is it if your ale looking for a battery or charger

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scottpole

If your looking for GREAT, INSANE, UNREASONABLE battery life. The RAZR MAXX is your device.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottpole

But seriously like in my opinion the build quality of Motorola is unmatched. And it shines with this device. Its such a slim profile that packs the battery power of a tablet. Sure it doesn't have JB but the official ICS stock rom is enough to me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth

I just received my CLN Maxx after going through several Nexus(es?) (6 to be exact) and the battery is insane! (13 hours with 4.5 hours screen on time and at 50%!!)

I opted to drop GNex due to call quality issues. I only made a couple calls with the Maxx since getting it yesterday, but I noticed a marked improvement already. Today will be the real test while I out and about on the road.

I will definitely miss the Nexus and its development, but for me the bottom line was I need a phone that functions as a, um - ah, PHONE! The beefy battery is an added bonus 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidwalkey

Thanks for the feedback guys

Sent from my YP-G70 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoBears

I also traded my Nex for a Maxx. I had the Nex since the morning of release and kept it for 6 months. Great phone but I grew tired of the battery life and the microphone cutting out on calls. Both are completely non issues with the Maxx. Using safestrap and simplex 4.0.4 rom is a real treat. In my opinion the Nexus has better performance but you pay for it with subpar battery life. The Maxx has incredible battery life and has yet to let me stranded with no juice. If you need any more details, hit me up on a PM or something.

GoBears and FU Apple


----------



## bond32

I too had the gnex since release. While to me the large dev community and options are nice, despite having tried almost every rom/kernel the battery life was rather disappointing.


----------



## w0rdie

I own both.. as much as I love the support and looks of the GNex, from a practical every-day-use standpoint the Maxx is just head and shoulders the winner.

It really doesn't surpass the Nexus in any way at all EXCEPT the most important thing, which is it's ability to stay powered on without making its user feel like a battery-obsessed lunatic.

My Nexus will probably stay on my desk until I can have the best of both worlds in one device.


----------



## myDownfall

I've gone through three G.Nex's since they're release and finally demanded that Verizon gives me another phone. While the screen isn't nearly as good, I'm loving the Maxx. Battery life is off the charts.


----------



## slashdotdash

Hey guys so I understand a lot of you bought your Maxx over the Gnex for better call quality, build and above all - battery, but I wanted to put it to you guys who have the Maxx, have you considered what you're gonna be like when you have to upgrade your phone?

Even though there may be a rise in battery sizes to possibly over 2000MAh as standard - it's unlikely in my view that there will be many phones with a battery life as impressive as the maxx- especially in a year.

I raise this because I have the option to get the Maxx or Gnex (for $130 less) and I'm thinking about the future in that I know I would have to find my next phone after the maxx with an equal or greater battery.

What are all your thoughts? Have you considered it or is it not a problem potentially going back to a lesser battery for your next device.

I figure I may just settle on a standard razr or wait for the Nexus unveiling as our 4g networks aren't as developed as they are in the states and apart from admiring the design of the Maxx, there'd be no other reason why I need it at this time.

Sent from my MB525


----------



## YankInDaSouth

I won't lie, going backwards in battery life would be difficult right about now .... but I wouldn't let that be a deciding factor to choose a device! Future devices may not have the same size battery, but perhaps advancements in screen technology (or other areas) will improve battery life in the not too distant future.

I say live in the now! Get whatever device fits your lifestyle *right now* ... if you always keep an eye on the devices of the future you'll never enjoy the great devices available today!

~~ Tapped from the 7th dimension~~


----------



## samg916

I bought a standalone battery charger, and it comes with a spare battery. Actually with the Galaxy Nexus, I had 2 standard batteries (one came with the phone, one came with the charger) and an extended battery. I charge up all three, and carry the spare two in my pocket. WHen the phone battery gets low I swap it out. I run 100% brightness, and anything I want, 3 batteries more than coveres the day. Much better than making your phone super bulky. Carrying one battery is super easy, ussually fits right in the fifth pocket of jeans. Now that I have a GS3 I do the same thing, and I never worry about plugging my phone in, takes like 2 minutes, and you go from dead, to 100%. I will never buy a phone without a replaceable battery again, because its just too easy to pocket an extra full battery.

28.99 at Amazon. I was able to get mine when I bought the phone half off, in the future when your at verizon store, and your buying the phone you should buy all this stuff at once, they will normally give you 35-50% off.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-ETC-CPK008GSTA-Verizon-Battery-Charger/dp/B006GBU0SO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346270317&sr=8-1&keywords=galaxy+nexus+battery+charger

Not a bad deal only one left. If so for like 33.99 this vendor has more than one

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Original-Charger-1850Mah-Essential/dp/B006GV04G2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1346270317&sr=8-5&keywords=galaxy+nexus+battery+charger

The extended battery on the gnex is only 2100mah and just doesnt give but 10% more. ANd getting those SUPER big batterys makes the phone heavy and large. This is the best way my friend.

If you like my idea, be sure to hit thank.

Thanks man.

SAM


----------



## mfinlay04

Seriously try TeamEOS JB build with trinity kernel. Battery is amazing. Went from having to plug my phone in at lunch because it was dead to having 60% on the way home without charging all day. Night and day improvement

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mising

How did you guys get Verizon to give you the Maxx? I also went through 6 Nexus's and the best they could do is the regular Razr. I love it aside from the battery life though. I even threatened to drop them, because I have four lines and been with them for ten years.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## YankInDaSouth

mising said:


> How did you guys get Verizon to give you the Maxx? I also went through 6 Nexus's and the best they could do is the regular Razr. I love it aside from the battery life though. I even threatened to drop them, because I have four lines and been with them for ten years.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


I too went through 6 Nexus and was offered a RAZR in exchange too. I simply said I purchased the spare battery and charger (which I did) so I could make it all day without charging the Nexus. Said I don't think the Razr would get me through the day on one charge, and an extra battery is out of the question. I said I'd prefer the Maxx to match the battery life I achieved with 2 batteries on the Nexus. Was put on hold for a bit, when she came back it was a done deal ...

~ Maxxed out!! ~


----------



## Money Mike

I traded my RAZR for a gnex and I couldn't be happier. I hated carrying an external charger. Now I can swap batteries and be good to go. Love the jelly bean ROMs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Fox

mising said:


> How did you guys get Verizon to give you the Maxx? I also went through 6 Nexus's and the best they could do is the regular Razr. I love it aside from the battery life though. I even threatened to drop them, because I have four lines and been with them for ten years.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


I went through 4 or 5 Nexuses, but Verizon did the same for me...Should I have pushed harder for the Maxx? I'm partially satisfied with the Razr's battery life, because it it better than the Nexus, but it still won't last me through the day....


----------



## nybadboy11

I have had both phones and hands down the gnex is the phone I would stay with but again just my opinion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JoeProcopio

another convert...i had 4 Gnexs...with miriads of problems..yes, development is awesome, but if the phone hardware is suspect, it doesn't matter...i get 24mbps on speed test at my house on the Razr Maxx...i was in the 18mbps range with the GNex. call quality is superb...and the battery life...i had 2 extended batteries on the GNex and they didn't last as long as the 1 in the Maxx. I had the OG Droid and it was AWESOME, great quality, calls, speaker etc..then I went to the Dinc, the Fassy, and the GNex...I always wanted to go back to my OG because the others were never as good...i HATED talking on the phone...the RAZR is a pleasure to talk on....

apparently, once you got through the return process, you're screwed...seem like the refurbs they use in the program get returned for one thing, then other things go on them....i had the mic go on one, the screen was unresponsive on the original, extremely weak data issues and in call volume went out on one, and the last the volume rocker and charging port died....i would only take a Maxx in exchange, and they didn't have one the 2nd to last replacement, so I got one more GNex...this last time, they had a Maxx and I jumped....

aside from locked bootloaders, which eventually the community gets around....these are the best quality phones out there ATM...and with Moto and Google together, the phones will only get better...hopefully FULLY SUPPORTED NEXUS device is in our near future from Moto


----------



## slashdotdash

Hmm I decided to go for the GNex - primarily because of the price as I buy my phones outright.

After a couple of weeks with an Atrix 2 (Chinese ME865 version), I realised an extra 30bucks for the Nexus was just an obvious choice.

Standard Razrs over here are still more expensive than the GNex and the Maxx is about $150 more (but I suppose the battery makes up for it).

I don't burn through a great deal of battery and I'll probably look into a spare battery to carry around (but JuiceDefender does its job nicely).

I already sense that I'm going to miss the superb build quality, radios and speakers of Motorolas, but thankfully I'm not locked in a contract and if worse comes to worse, I'll replace it by this time next year hopefully with a Motorola which has an unlockable bootloader.


----------



## defcon888

mising said:


> How did you guys get Verizon to give you the Maxx? I also went through 6 Nexus's and the best they could do is the regular Razr. I love it aside from the battery life though. I even threatened to drop them, because I have four lines and been with them for ten years.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


I had a Thunderbolt....loved it. It shut off and WOULD NOT start again no matter what I tried (was flashing a leakked ICS ROM). It was a BRAND NEW OUT OF THE BOX replacement. I called Verizon and ask them what I could do. The REP said "Well I can send you a new phone but the Thunderbolt is too old and we don't have anymore, you can chooose whatever phone you want other than the S3....I said "How about the Razr Maxx" (as a joke). She said "Ok, no problem". It is a refurb one, but after a month....BRILLIANT phone.

THis works out great, because I was/am up for a new phone in December...which if I get, would take me off the UNLIMTED Data plan....but now I have this HOT ROD of a phone......no need to upgrade!


----------



## wcombs

This thread must have been reading my mind over the weekend. I am on gnex #4, LOVE the development and community behind the phone but the battery has just done me in on this phone, and truthfully the signal isn't that great either. I can place it next to a maxx and do a speed test compare and the maxx smokes it due to better reception. The build quality of the maxx next to the nexus is night and day. I'm switching sometime this week. I'm going to miss JB but I'm not really able to use it anyway. Constantly have to keep 4G off, and I also run a custom ROM (codename android) and Franco kernel to UNDERclock the processor. Amazing development doesn't matter if you can't use it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino

Could never leave the development behind.

-Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## That_dude_Adam

Can I use the Sim card in my gnex on the droid RAZR Max I would like to know because I'm purchasing one.


----------



## slashdotdash

That_dude_Adam said:


> Can I use the Sim card in my gnex on the droid RAZR Max I would like to know because I'm purchasing one.


I thought you'd require a micro SIM for the maxx - you might have to get hold of one from your carrier

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Fox

slashdotdash said:


> I thought you'd require a micro SIM for the maxx - you might have to get hold of one from your carrier
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


Gnexes use micro sim cards. I was just able to swap the sim from my nexus to my RAZR without a problem.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotdash

Ahh must be a thing with the non-international models then.


----------



## mbrewzer

wcombs said:


> I thought you'd require a micro SIM for the maxx - you might have to get hold of one from your carrier
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


I too just switched to Razr Maxx. I love the gnex development but honestly I would not have gone down the route to rooting and Roms, etc, if the phone wasn't inferior. I had 3 Gnex's and they all had the same reception issues where the other party would lose my audio halfway through a call. The last straw was when it happened while I was talking to VZW tech support. I could always hear the other party perfectly but they couldn't hear me and it happened randomly but enough that the primary function of the phone was compromised and every replacement wound up with the same issue.
I have to hand it to VZW though, they worked with me and got me a Razr Maxx for my 4th replacement. I received Razr Maxx without an sd card (internal is 16GB) and I wanted the same as the Gnex which is internal 32GB (there is no Micro SD card on a Gnex!!! at least the US version????). So I called VZW back and they opened up a case file and had me go to a VZW store and pick up a 16GB Micro SD which they are going to compensate me for. 
This Razr I'm happy to say is hands down better than the Gnex. The screen is slightly smaller (and they say the screen quality isn't as good but I don't notice it) but everything else is far superior. Battery life is crazy good, speaker is 10x better, call quality is premium, reception is 10x better, the quality and fell of the phone is better, speed is faster and honestly I like some of the Motorola features but not the bloatware. So I may root to freeze the bloatware with Titanium Backup. I may even look into some of the JB development if I get bored.


----------



## wcombs

Here I am to report back after having the Maxx for a week - I sold the nexus and shipped it out Wednesday. When i was flashing the nexus back to stock I was really concerned that I would miss the "development" of the phone, and how easy it was to mod. Try as I might to be happy with stock ICS (rooted) on the maxx it just wasn't happening.

ENTER SAFE STRAP! http://www.droidforu...guide-razr.html

It does take a little bit more work, but safe strap makes it easy, and it actually creates a "safe" system that you can use for modding, flashing roms, etc - without having to risk your (non-safe) system.

I ran KOA Resurrection JellyBean for a while, but it was buggy - so I am currently running Simplex and having no issues. After one week, I am actually glad I made the switch.


----------



## mbrewzer

wcombs said:


> Here I am to report back after having the Maxx for a week - I sold the nexus and shipped it out Wednesday. When i was flashing the nexus back to stock I was really concerned that I would miss the "development" of the phone, and how easy it was to mod. Try as I might to be happy with stock ICS (rooted) on the maxx it just wasn't happening.
> 
> ENTER SAFE STRAP! http://www.droidforu...guide-razr.html
> 
> It does take a little bit more work, but safe strap makes it easy, and it actually creates a "safe" system that you can use for modding, flashing roms, etc - without having to risk your (non-safe) system.
> 
> I ran KOA Resurrection JellyBean for a while, but it was buggy - so I am currently running Simplex and having no issues. After one week, I am actually glad I made the switch.


So you had good luck with safestrap? Are you on verizon (cdma)?


----------



## Inkdaddy66

Plural of nexus is nexii. Just an fyi tidbit. I just got my maxx yesterday and the battery life is nucking futs. I unplugged this morning at 6am. Its about 1045pm now and my battery is at 24%. I've never had a smartphone with this type of battery life. I love it.

Transmitted from the cutting edge of my electronic shaving device


----------



## mbrewzer

Inkdaddy66 said:


> Plural of nexus is nexii. Just an fyi tidbit. I just got my maxx yesterday and the battery life is nucking futs. I unplugged this morning at 6am. Its about 1045pm now and my battery is at 24%. I've never had a smartphone with this type of battery life. I love it.


I know what you mean. I can hardly believe it. It takes a little to get used to not checking your battery level every time you look at your phone or struggling for the car charger cable every time you get in the car!


----------



## Detonation

I've had a Galaxy Nexus since launch and love the development community and ROM options, but as of recent I think I'm starting to get burned out from it. The constant changing/updating of ROMs has gone from being a fun hobby to more of an annoyance, and I've found myself more and more moving towards stock roms/features. While I haven't had the major phone issues like a lot of you have had, I'll agree the battery life does suck, no sd slot is annoying (I have a lot of music), and the build quality, vibrate, and speaker aren't as good as my previous Droid X.

So, I think I'm going to switch over to a Razr Maxx. I can get a regular Maxx for ~$300 used, or I can get a Maxx HD for $300 with an upgrade (I have one available on my family plan). Do you think its worth using the upgrade for the Maxx HD, or should I just spend that money on a regular Maxx and save the upgrade for something else next year?


----------



## NateDogg11

Detonation said:


> I've had a Galaxy Nexus since launch and love the development community and ROM options, but as of recent I think I'm starting to get burned out from it. The constant changing/updating of ROMs has gone from being a fun hobby to more of an annoyance, and I've found myself more and more moving towards stock roms/features. While I haven't had the major phone issues like a lot of you have had, I'll agree the battery life does suck, no sd slot is annoying (I have a lot of music), and the build quality, vibrate, and speaker aren't as good as my previous Droid X.
> 
> So, I think I'm going to switch over to a Razr Maxx. I can get a regular Maxx for ~$300 used, or I can get a Maxx HD for $300 with an upgrade (I have one available on my family plan). Do you think its worth using the upgrade for the Maxx HD, or should I just spend that money on a regular Maxx and save the upgrade for something else next year?


I'm in same exact spot. I checked the Maxx HD today and it is pretty sick. Beautiful screen, quick and obviously battery life. I'm not sure what else I could really want...even if a quad core option was available to me. I think I am going to take the plunge, I am trying to decide between the Maxx or just the plain Razr (sick battery too compared to Nexus).


----------



## fakiesk8r333

I have a gnex with an extended and standard battery and a zagg spark portable charger. I love my gnex and never imagined switching back to a moto phone after the whole boot loader deal with the droid x. But after terrible call quality, horrid battery life, and less than stellar radio performance I have begum to seriously consider the RAZR Maxx HD. While I flash ROMs more than I change underwear I have got to a point where I just want a phone that works and doesn't require tinkering to get it working. I will definitely miss my gnex but I think larger batteries are better.

And totally unrelated but I cracked the screen on my gnex today. Me so sad









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JackTheRipper

Droid razr hd maxx is the best all around phone I've laid my hands on in along time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## MattWheelerGA

Thank goodness for this thread! I am currently debating trading my Galaxy Nexus for a RAZR Maxx today and this thread has definitely helped lean me towards making the deal. I love Android with a passion and the development community for the GNex is amazing. After having a D2 and Bionic I always said I would never go back to a Moto phone because of the locked bootloader, however I too, like Detonation, am getting burned out by changing/updating ROMs and kernels all the time. I am a pretty heavy user, so battery life is pretty important, making the Maxx an obvious choice in that regard. The announcement of Jelly Bean for the Maxx is also pulling me in its direction. However, I am worried that I will miss the GNex's larger, prettier display, removable battery, the nearing official release of Android 4.2, and *gasp* even the development that I am so sick of. I want to say that I am trading, but at the same time the GNex was my dream phone at release...


----------



## Detonation

I ultimately made the switch and am very happy with the decision. The battery life is insane and I honestly never have to think about charging my phone or worrying it will die on me - complete freedom to use the phone however I want, whenever I want. IMO the phone itself has a more premium feel to it - its about the same dimensions as the GNex, but thinner, lighter, and just feels better in your hand. The speaker is louder and less distorted than the GNex, and the vibrate is stronger too. Having a sd slot and USB mass storage is so much more convenient and easier than MTP mode and waiting for file rescans before mounting. I never had signal or call quality issues on my GNex and the Maxx has been just as good. The display is the only downside I've found so far (well and the locked bootloader if I still cared about that), but it's not terrible by any means, just not quite as crisp.

If you're on the fence, I'd say go for it. I got one in mint condition for $280 on swappa. Rooted it and removed all the Verizon bloat (there is a TON of it) and have been stable and happy on the stock OTA 4.0.4 ROM. I do miss some of the features of JB, but such is life. And if you ever do get the itch to flash again, there is still an active development community at www.droidrzr.com. Nothing compared to the Nexus, but it's something.


----------



## MattWheelerGA

Just read an article about various bugs (UI, sluggishness, email issues) in the ICS update that the RAZR/Maxx receieved. Any info or experience with bugs?


----------



## Detonation

MattWheelerGA said:


> Just read an article about various bugs (UI, sluggishness, email issues) in the ICS update that the RAZR/Maxx receieved. Any info or experience with bugs?


Nothing real serious here. Yea I'll get some temporary lockups and reboots, but I've had those on every device I've owned. UI obviously isn't as butter smooth as JB but I haven't noticed it being worse compared to when ICS was on my GNex. I've frozen all moto/verizon bloat and background services so that might have helped. I don't use the email app so I can't answer that. I think a lot of the issues people had with ICS were caused from the actual update from GB to ICS, and that a factory reset on ICS fixed a lot of them.

With any OEM skin there are bound to be bugs introduced, but like I said, nothing I'd complain about (though I did come from a Droid X before my Nexus so I'm very familiar with Blur). Saying this is blasphemous here, but there are actually a number of features of Blur that I like compared to just straight AOSP.


----------



## MattWheelerGA

What about the transition from the GNex's software keys to the capacitive keys on the Maxx? Was it hard to go back to after the awesome navbar? I don't mind them too much I'm just worried I will hate them after becoming so accustomed to the navbar on the GNex.


----------



## Detonation

Wasn't really a big deal but there were a few annoyances for me. The GNex's softkeys are prominent and easy to see, whereas the capacitive keys on the Razr are a lot smaller and their backlight is somewhat tied to the ambient light sensor, so they are not always lit up even when the screen is on (a problem for me when driving with sunglasses on). I was also very used the Back-Home-Recent on the GNex, so the Menu-Home-Back-Search took some getting used, especially the menu on the far left, which is the hardest to reach compared to it normally being on the bottom or top right.


----------

